# Pet show & tell



## BettaSlate (8 mo ago)

Just thought it would be fun to make a post about other pets, feel free to join in!

The rats:
































If you have any questions about the rats ask! I just love showing them because I feel like “I have pet rats” is a fun conversation starter.


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Awww, how cute! How many rats do you have? How long have you been keeping rats?

I also have some, 8 at the moment. Here are some photos of my girls, past and present.


----------



## BettaSlate (8 mo ago)

NoodleTheMysteryBetta said:


> Awww, how cute! How many rats do you have? How long have you been keeping rats?
> 
> I also have some, 8 at the moment. Here are some photos of my girls, past and present.
> View attachment 1043416
> ...


I have five! That water bottle picture reminds me of one of my rats!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Your rats are gorgeous!! I love love LOVE rats!!!


----------

